# Miami Mini Meet



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you Winsor (TropicalDartFrogs) for the amazing Miami mini meet, probably the best food ever at a frog meeting. Your lovely better half (Antonette is it?) is more than gracious as a host and far better looking than any frogger should ever be.
We just need to schedule the next one when the Marlins don't have a home game, a nightmare ride back to the hotel. I did mention to my big customer in Miami who said he loves Greek food that I have the perfect place next time I come to town....I still can't believe you ate her lambchop!!!


----------

